# Flaminia (Flaminio Carnielli Vittorio Veneto) Bike



## blpainte (Aug 16, 2019)

I've recently inherited this bike - and I can't find out anything about this bike. I've looked on a bunch of different auctions sites, ebay, vintage bike sites and forums and nothing has come up. Any info about this bike at all would be greatly appreciated. 


I know very little about bikes but I do know that this is an old bike and was purchased at an antique store. It still rides but it does need a little work on it - I am hesitant to try to 'fix' or alter any part of the bike before I know anything about it.


The bike has the name "Flaminia" on it. And also the words "Flaminio Carnielli Vittorio Veneto" - The bike seat has a little plate that says "Aurora" on it. Its an extremely beautiful blue bike with a front and back electric lights and cruiser handlebars.

 If you would like to/need to see some more pictures I can happily send them to you via private message - just let me know - I've got tons of very detailed images of the bike.


----------



## PfishB (Aug 18, 2019)

Carnielli was behind Bottecchia, I have  a '72 Professional. As for this marque I don't know, more knowledgeable members will be along soon no doubt.  But for certain it's beautiful.


----------



## juvela (Aug 18, 2019)

PfishB said:


> Carnielli was behind Bottecchia, I have  a '72 Professional. As for this marque I don't know, more knowledgeable members will be along soon no doubt.  But for certain it's beautiful.





-----

Poster and new member Bridget began an earlier thread on the machine here -

Flaminia (Flaminio Carnielli Vittorio Veneto) Bike

Perhaps mods could merge the two...

-----


----------

